
Saying goodbye to App Review Times - turrini
https://daveverwer.com/blog/saying-goodbye-to-app-review-times/
======
throw03172019
Thanks, Dave. Your site helped us understand when we had to submit our app to
be live on specific deadlines. Most of the time it was pretty accurate.

But I am glad we no longer need an site like this because Apple improved one
of the worst parts of the AppStore (from dev POV).

------
amelius
How about a site that shows how often an App has been purchased?

------
symmetricsaurus
It was shutdown because it isn’t needed anymore. The review times are usually
short and the quality of crowdsourced data is lower because of this.

[https://daveverwer.com/blog/saying-goodbye-to-app-review-
tim...](https://daveverwer.com/blog/saying-goodbye-to-app-review-times/)

~~~
daveverwer
That's a great summary! :)

------
louwhopley
This truly was an awesome service.

Back in the day when I started out dev'ing on iOS, I remember times when it
would take up to 4 weeks to get an app out. It was painful, as you'd wait
weeks to get a rejection on some simple sub-clause that took 5 mins to fix.

Thanks @daveverwer for this service over all these years! :)

~~~
daveverwer
Thanks for the kind words!

------
tones411
Thank you for providing App Review Times for so long. I used (and gave my own
results to) this service. I wish you good luck in your next adventure.

~~~
daveverwer
Thanks for the kind words!

------
degenerate
The actual shutdown blog post is linked from the page:

[https://daveverwer.com/blog/saying-goodbye-to-app-review-
tim...](https://daveverwer.com/blog/saying-goodbye-to-app-review-times/)

It would be nice to see a final graph of review times across the entire span
the data was tracked. Luckily there's Archive.org to fulfill that curiosity in
some way. Here's 2018:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20181202101424/http://appreviewt...](https://web.archive.org/web/20181202101424/http://appreviewtimes.com/ios/annual-
trend-graph)

~~~
daveverwer
> It would be nice to see a final graph of review times across the entire span
> the data was tracked. Luckily there's Archive.org to fulfill that curiosity
> in some way. Here's 2018:

Yes, I considered doing that but didn't have time and just needed to get it
shut down in the end. The original shutdown plans included this but then
having to actually get all of that organised was delaying it from actually
getting shut down :)

~~~
wpietri
As somebody who has maintained free things that are much smaller and less
prominent, I salute you. Both for the work, and for shutting it down
thoughtfully. Please don't measure yourself against what you might have done!
Count instead the people you helped, which sounds like a lot of people.

~~~
daveverwer
Thank you :)

------
Waterluvian
Tl;Dr: the site shut down because review times are about 1 day now and are
stable, so the site isn't useful anymore.

The blog did one of those _charming_ things where it tells you that it'll tell
you what you want to know... But after paragraphs of history.

~~~
cstuder
Actually, it's in the first paragraph.

The rest is history.

~~~
Waterluvian
The second paragraph is:

"Why did the site shut down? I’ll get to that, but let’s start with a little
history"

The history wasn't highly relevant to the explanation. Lead with that and if
people want to know more they can keep reading.

~~~
wpietri
My word! How shocking! You had to read nearly 800 whole words. You should
definitely cancel your subscription. Maybe even ask for a refund.

Seriously, people like you, who whine about free things while contributing
nothing, are a real reason people shut down free things. Or don't start them
at all. Any time I think about releasing open source code, I go through the
calculus of "How many demanding, entitled goofs would I have to deal with?"

